# R4i skin request



## 4-leaf-clover (Mar 14, 2011)

Can someone make an cool r4i skin for me? I know its easy to make one but when i load the skin it's all buggy


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 14, 2011)

What's the firmware based on?


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Mar 14, 2011)

what do you mean (sorry im not so good with this stuff)


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Mar 14, 2011)

if you mean which firmware i got Ver 1.33b
R4i sdhc V1.4 (red box)


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 14, 2011)

Website?


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Mar 14, 2011)

www.r4i-sdhc.com


----------



## wasim (Mar 18, 2011)

Username115 said:
			
		

> www.r4i-sdhc.com



i've made a skin
with my name on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tell me your name so i can make it 4 u
( or send me ur name as a message )


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Mar 18, 2011)

Just put Username115 on it


----------



## wasim (Mar 18, 2011)

Username115 said:
			
		

> Just put Username115 on it



hey i edited mine
its not that good
any way here is the link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RMSS34E6

BTW the font used is Gran stylus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : also tell me if i should make any change in this


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Mar 18, 2011)

Sweet it look really awesome thnx for making it


----------



## wasim (Mar 18, 2011)

Username115 said:
			
		

> Sweet it look really awesome thnx for making it


its more awesome with "wasim" on it


----------

